# Santiago de Chile



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

LINDA CIUDAD SANTIAGO!!! Y GRANDE EL LEON!!! jejeje


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ No digas que además de ser hincha de Cienciano y Racing de Avellaneda también lo eres de la U de Chile, así no es pues, hay que ser fiel a una camiseta, yo soy de la U y bueno, por ahí coqueteo con la Juve, pero nada más. 

Y más fotos please, algunas de Lo Barnechea y Chicureo Chicureo.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Linda Ciudad, e smuy similar a Bs As


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Poligono said:


> ^^ No digas que además de ser hincha de Cienciano y Racing de Avellaneda también lo eres de la U de Chile, así no es pues, hay que ser fiel a una camiseta, yo soy de la U y bueno, por ahí coqueteo con la Juve, pero nada más.
> 
> Y más fotos please, algunas de Lo Barnechea y Chicureo Chicureo.


JAJAJA SOLO COQUETEO CON EL LEON Y ME GUSTA UNA QUE OTRA DE SUS BARRAS, PERO NADA MAS...

SALUDOS!!! 

SIGAN COMENTANDO SOBRE SANTIAGO :banana:


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Santiago.


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Encantador Santiago..como siempre.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Santiago está genial.


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

queu bueno que les haya gustado, gracias todos quienes postearon


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Santiago es mi segunda capital favorita después de Lima, realmente encantadora.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uyy paolo pon mas fotos de Santiago que esta ciudad es realmente bellisima.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

que bien q se ve santiago!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Algo q me gusta de Santiago es q muchos d sus edificios terminan de manera escalonada.
Sería bueno q cambien las letras la Facultad de "Injeniería".
Gx por mostrar las fotos.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

^^

Está escrito en español antiguo y es un símbolo para la Universidad. Ellos mismos se autodenominan como "Injenieros" de la Chile.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias por compartir las fotos estimado paolo. La ciudad me parece de porte urbano frio pero encantador que invita a recorrerla y apreciar su variada arquitectura. Un saludo para los buenos amigos por allá...

PD: Esa panorámica nocturna parece una toma hecha desde el cerro San Cristóbal...

Muy buena la toma donde sale el estadio nacional de Santiago.


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> Uyy paolo pon mas fotos de Santiago que esta ciudad es realmente bellisima.


ya voy a buscar otras mas, quiero clarar que las fotos no son mias, solo fueron escogidas por mi.


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

aca les traigo otro compilado de fotos, creditos para algunos foristas que han subio algunas de estas y son suyas, y algunas sacadas de flick.. espero les gusten elegi las de mejor imagen y que me gustaran a mi, trate de hacer equilibrio entre las zonas 2"modrnas" de santiago y las "antiguas".


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q bien q se ve!!! lima deberia hacer un metro como el de santiago tan bien cuidado, con comercio y creo q hasta te dan unos libros para el viaje..


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

buena recopilación de fotos de santiago


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonita coleccion de Fotos, Santiago es una Ciudad en todo el Sentido de la Palabra.. aunque aveces parece tener estilos importado que uno autentico propio chileno o sudamericano. 

Me gusta esa autopista al lado del mapocho, asi deberia ser la Marina Con el Chili en nuestra ciudad,,, claro que el chili es mas bello que el mapocho...


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Bonita coleccion de Fotos, Santiago es una Ciudad en todo el Sentido de la Palabra.. aunque aveces parece tener estilos importado que uno autentico propio chileno o sudamericano.
> 
> Me gusta esa autopista al lado del mapocho, asi deberia ser la Marina Con el Chili en nuestra ciudad,,, claro que el chili es mas bello que el mapocho...


que s el Chilli, me imagino que un rio...¿? donde esta?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Santiago luce imbatible desde el aire o desde la calle. Me gusta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhh Paolo, la foto del metro de Santiago me trae tremendos recuerdos... de la primera vez que lo ví, la primera vez que lo usé.... y de como bajaba a cada rato para cruzar la calle en la av La Moneda ( me equivoco con el nombre??) ... solo para mirarlo... Me encanta!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

paolo32 said:


> que s el Chilli, me imagino que un rio...¿? donde esta?


Si es el Rio que atraviesa la Ciudad de Arequipa y divide a la misma en Dos.. 
Saludos


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

Q ricas fotos


En q fecha tengo q ir a Chile y a q lugares para encontrar esos sitios nevados ????????????


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cercope said:


> Q ricas fotos
> 
> 
> En q fecha tengo q ir a Chile y a q lugares para encontrar esos sitios nevados ????????????




En invierno sobre todo julio la cordillera es usual verla nevada a lo lejos... y mientras mas frio, se ve la nieve mas "cerca". En zonas de Santiago cae niene con relativa frecuencia (zonas mas cercanas a la precordillera). En el sector oriente es malgo mas comun. Solo en inviernos excepcionalmente frios, como en el 2007, la nieve llego a las zonas mas bajas de la ciudad. santiago esta inclinado.. por eso cuando digo "oriente" es hacia cordillera (arriba) y el poniente es la zona mas "baja".


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ahhh Paolo, la foto del metro de Santiago me trae tremendos recuerdos... de la primera vez que lo ví, la primera vez que lo usé.... y de como bajaba a cada rato para cruzar la calle en la av La Moneda ( me equivoco con el nombre??) ... solo para mirarlo... Me encanta!


en el palacio de la moneda? esa es la estacion moneda en la avenida del libertador bernardo o` higgins (conocida como la alameda). La avenida la moneda me imagino que te refieres a esa. Si te gusto vista http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599112 ahi podis encontrar de todo sobre el metro.

esta es la estacion moneda


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy pero muy bonita ciudad, que más se puede decir.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Linda Ciudad. 
Algunas de la fotos tienen una onda como "Santiago muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes"


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Su metro es especatular, da envidia xD :lol:


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Su metro es especatular, da envidia xD :lol:


si es lindo y eficiente. Una vez participe de un foro donde el tema era si Lima necesitaba metro ono.. y habia foristas que decian que no!. Yo creo que tiene que empezar a trabajar en esocuanto antes.. considerando la cantidad de habitantes.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

muy linda sinceramente


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

paolo32 said:


> si es lindo y eficiente. Una vez participe de un foro donde el tema era si Lima necesitaba metro ono.. *y habia foristas que decian que no!. *Yo creo que tiene que empezar a trabajar en esocuanto antes.. considerando la cantidad de habitantes.


Jajaja en serio? Me pregunto que tan estupida puede ser alguna gente. 
Sigue poniendo fotos nunca me aburro de ver a Santiago.


----------



## Darkharlos (Mar 17, 2009)

Ta lindo el Santiago po.


----------



## sebastian1 (Aug 9, 2008)

paolo siempre subes fotos muy bonitas... sube mas!


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

sebastian1 said:


> paolo siempre subes fotos muy bonitas... sube mas!


gracias gracias... las que subiste el otro dia tb estan muy buenas, las vi en el triple pack jaja
a pedido del publico, subire mas


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui les dejo mi aporte de fotos de Santiago, espero que les gusten, son de varios foristas y de flickr


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Definitivamente espectacular la ciudad... personalmente la ciudad capital latina más bella.
Sinembargo... ¿es asi 'toda' la ciudad capital o tambien posee la 'otra cara' como lo posee Lima?


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cheveres fotos del Centro... que disyuntiva entre preferir el centro y sus edificios girses o los modernos barrios con sus rascacielos,, ambos son muy emblematicos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Cheveres fotos del Centro... que disyuntiva entre preferir el centro y sus edificios girses o los modernos barrios con sus rascacielos,, ambos son muy emblematicos


Si los ves grises es por el efecto sepia que les han puesto santiago se ve muy coolll moderna


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

GASTÓN -BS AS said:


> ME GUSTO MUCHO, SE VE MODERNO, PERO ME GUSTARIA VER MAS FOTOS DE SANTIAGO ANTIGUO COLONIAL.


Santiago en la colonia era una ciudad intrascendente... Y lo poco de valor arquitectònico que habìa se lo han llevado los terremotos...

Hay muy poco de colonial en la ciudad... La Iglesia de San Francisco, la Casa Colorada, el antiguo cabildo y no mucho màs... construcciones èstas de las que ya se han posteado pics...


----------



## Austral (Apr 20, 2008)

Poroto said:


> Santiago en la colonia era una ciudad intrascendente... Y lo poco de valor arquitectònico que habìa se lo han llevado los terremotos...
> 
> Hay muy poco de colonial en la ciudad... La Iglesia de San Francisco, la Casa Colorada, el antiguo cabildo y no mucho màs... construcciones èstas de las que ya se han posteado pics...


Así es. Pero de lo poco o nada que nos queda de la colonia 

Palacio de la Real Audiencia.
Así era cuando estaba recien terminado a fines de la colonia










Así quedo después de la remodelacion de su torre










Catedral de Santiago
Así era cuando estaba recién terminada a fines de la colonia
Al fondo sin torres ni detalles 










Así es ahora










Palacio de la Moneda
Terminado (tambien) a fines de la colonia
La diferencia entre el antiguo de la colonia y el actual es que en los años 30' se le construyó todo su lado sur.










Iglesia de los Dominicos
Esta es de las que no ha cambiado nada










Posada del Corregidor
Probablemente así era todo Santiago en aquella época










Casa de Velasco










Iglesia de Santo Domingo
Es una de las mas antiguas, las torres fueron construidas a fines de la colonia, la iglesia en sí es mas antigua. y es de las pocas que no han cambiado nada










Casa Colorada










Eso y alguna que otra casona de adobe que queda por las zonas rurales o antiguas zonas rurales y los fuertes del Santa Lucía que fueron construidos durante la reconquista. Lo colonial era muy mal visto en Santiago ya que fué una época austera y pobre y fué reemplazado rapidamente por edificios neoclasicos y eclecticos a partir del año 1900


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy bonita la arquitectura de esas casonas.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Salvando las diferencias obvias las ultimas casonas tienen cierto parecido a las del cusco


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Aqui les dejo más fotos encontradas por ahi, publicadas por otros foristas


----------



## Dan__ (May 30, 2006)

^^^^^^^^

increíble recopilación delmaule, muchas gracias :banana:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos de Santiago.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Esas ultimas fotos simplemente increibles...que ciudad!


----------



## sebastian1 (Aug 9, 2008)

las ultimasfotos estan mu buenas


----------



## jjat (Jun 17, 2008)

muy buenas fotos...pense que yo era el unico que tenia fotos desde lo alto de la torre entel...lo mejor de stgo. son los cafes del centro..a ver si pones tambien fotos de puente alto..solamente pones fotos del centro y de providencia.


----------

